

Google fiber is 1 Giga-bit/sec and not 1GB/sec - taurussai
https://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=1+gigabit+to+gigabyte&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8

======
JacksonGariety
Why is this suddenly a topic of discussion? ALL the internet speed companies
measure this way, why are we just now clarifying it? This was on Reddit as
well, and it's written as if Google was trying to deceive people.

------
raikia
1 Gigabyte per second or 1 Gigabyte per 8 seconds, I don't care. TAKE MY
MONEY!

------
lyime
Really?

